# WTDW: Umeboshi Plum Paste?



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

I have a small container of Umeboshi plum paste in my fridge that cost me $10. I bought it for a special recipe but only needed a small amount of it (it was an essential ingredient and I could not get a smaller package size).

What the heck else can I use it for? When does it go bad?

Thank you!


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't _think_ it goes bad, it's like vinegar in that respect. It's very salty and vinegary, right?

there's a veg. deli here that makes a wrap sandwich with brown rice, nori, avocado and umeboshi plum paste and it's really good. It's called a 'california wrap', I think.

How about sushi?

Here's a good site with 3 recipes, including one for salad dressing.
http://www.clearspring.co.uk/ifood/issue4/2.htm


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

What about Mu Shu Pork???

Jenne


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

moved to Good Eating forum


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

You'd have to adjust the qty's to taste:

Mix a tsp (?) of umeboshi paste with olive oil, brown rice vinegar, toasted sesame oil and a lesser amount of raw cider vinegar. Stir in some raw chopped garlic and drizzle over steamed greens. Yum!









Warmly,
Michelle in NY - homeschooling







mama to ds (7) and dd (3)


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

It is great in salad dressing. If you eat meat it is also nice with grilled chicken. or on top of tofu, just spread a bit of the paste on hot or cold tofu then drizzle with soy sauce. yum! BTW it is considered to be a very healthy food in Japan
HTH<
Kathryn


----------

